
Drones may soon have to identify themselves electronically while in flight - jonbaer
https://www.recode.net/2017/6/30/15848860/faa-remote-identify-drone-policy
======
londons_explore
The clear eventual state here is that all aircraft automatically publish their
location _and future plans_ for the next few seconds in a format that other
craft can decode to verify they won't collide.

Considering all that is really only software complexity, I think it's a good
thing.

Rather than regulate the exact technology though, produce some data
interchange format and have the FAA run "listening stations" which record the
data. Then, if any aircraft crashes, the data can be used to see which craft
didn't follow protocol, and consider that craft to be "at fault", and require
it to pay damages (via insurance).

Now it's up to private insurance companies to manage and evaluate risk, and
their incentives align with the public's.

~~~
Gracana
> Considering all that is really only software complexity

Strongly disagree. That's a sensor package and radio and antenna and control
console, which consume power and space and payload and pilot attention. A lot
of stuff beyond bits of code.

~~~
toomuchtodo
It's just an ADS B radio transmitter; the drone already has GPS and a
controller. It requires not additional pilot workload, and power consumption
is not onerous.

No different then requiring private/commercial fixed wing aviation having it
onboard.

------
slaymaker1907
I doubt the FAA can regulate this since the drone registration law was blocked
in court. Congress passed a law a few years back restricting the FAA from
regulating recreational model aircraft, and drones are clearly just the latest
incarnation of these.

~~~
andreareina
FTA:

 _Still, legislation is moving through Congress now that could restore the
FAA’s authority to regulate non-commercial drones, which would allow the
agency to reinstate the registration requirement._

------
th3c47
While this might stop honest drone owners from flying in certain zones, it
will eventually create an underground drones (bad choice of words - I know)
that will fly "under the radar" or transmit fake ID. It's going to be
interesting...

~~~
ben_w
All the related issues have had decades of significant research as both
countermeasures and counter-countermeasures. This is essentially IFF, and my
father retired from a job designing such systems for a military contractor in
the late 1990s.

(He'd been working on them since "software" was a brand new invention.
Integrated circuits didn't exist when he started university).

~~~
Spare_account
For those wondering (as I was), in this context IFF means: Identification
Friend or Foe

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Identification_friend_or_foe](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Identification_friend_or_foe)

------
zkms
Will this be via low-power ADS-B or something else?

------
rektide
Reminded of MITRE building a very affordable ADS-B unit for small aircraft, to
help promote flight safety:
[https://www.mitre.org/sites/default/files/pdf/07_0634.pdf](https://www.mitre.org/sites/default/files/pdf/07_0634.pdf)

Eventually got commercialized as a $2000 unit but I somewhat recall the idea
was to target a sub-$400 upgrade to drastically enhance air safety.

------
empressplay
It makes sense that drones should need a transponder just like any other
aircraft... it should be broadcast in a way that can be readable with a
smartphone though (bluetooth?)

~~~
rasz
do kites require transponders? gliders/paragliders? No, it makes no sense. Let
me cite something:

"...recommendations from members of Congress and the National Transportation
Safety Board and was intended to gather information to determine whether the
current glider exception from transponder equipage and use provides the
appropriate level of safety in the National Airspace System. The FAA is
withdrawing that action because the _limited safety benefit gained does not
justify the high cost of equipage_."

~~~
zdkl
People with paragliders in my area: 4 professionals. People with drones in my
area: 57483863847 general public, most of them with no idea or consideration
for good practices.

Make them carry a bluetooth beacon or something heavier if they want to break
out seriois drones.

~~~
dtech
I'm curious in which backyard you've stashed 8 times the population of earth,
or how you've trained ants to own and operate drones.

~~~
Tomis02
I'm curious if you really couldn't tell it was a figure of speech or if you
simply enjoy being overly pedantic.

------
CrackpotGonzo
Good news for uAvionix [https://www.uavionix.com](https://www.uavionix.com)

~~~
Animats
Also Sage: [http://www.unmannedsystemstechnology.com/company/sagetech-
co...](http://www.unmannedsystemstechnology.com/company/sagetech-corporation/)

These are useful if you want to operate a drone in a city to cover a news
event or make a movie. If the area is in controlled airspace, which, within 5
miles of a controlled airport, extends down to ground level, you need
permission from ATC. There's now an online form for this.[1] If you have an
ADS-B transponder, you're visible to ATC radar, and are more likely to get
approval in busy airspace.

Recreational users are under a different system.[2] Locations and altitudes
are more restricted but the notification process is via a phone app.

[1]
[https://www.faa.gov/uas/request_waiver/](https://www.faa.gov/uas/request_waiver/)
[2] [https://www.airmap.com/faa-uas-facility-maps-
laanc/](https://www.airmap.com/faa-uas-facility-maps-laanc/)

------
paulddraper
Why only drones? Not model airplanes?

We've had these around for decades and suddenly we need a change?

~~~
skybrian
Oh come on now, don't pretend the technology and users haven't changed.

If it allows them to fly in more places with fewer restrictions, perhaps model
airplane pilots would welcome this?

------
honestoHeminway
Oh, yeah, more energy, more batterys, more weight, more energery.. arr, she
flys like a cow.

